# Uber bookings increasing



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/mob...ate-scandals-sees-uptick-in-bookings.amp.html

First two paragraphs:

SAN FRANCISCO - Uber has spent the past eight months reeling from a series of corporate scandals. Yet those have done little to deter people from hailing an Uber for rides.

That became clear on Wednesday, when the ride-hailing company shared its latest financials with investors. According to the disclosures, Uber's gross bookings continued to increase in the second quarter, while its losses narrowed. Trip requests from riders also more than doubled over the past year.

(This article was reproduced in the Australian Financial Review on page 12 on Friday 25 August under the heading 'Uber on rise despite scandals'.)


----------

